# More on Censorship - and Oprah



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

I am absolutely no fan of the FCC and am really big on personal accountability, which seems to be really lacking in todays society. That being said, if the FCC *must* exist, why aren't more people urging it to at least make some logical decisions that don't make them out to be complete and total hypocrites??

With the crackdown (and fines announced) of Howard Stern because of his anti-Bush stance, not to mention the dozens of other lesser known radio personalities for rather pathetic minor reasons, you'd think this crackdown would include ALL radio/tv personalities.

Yet on yesterday's Oprah show (a repeat from last October), they graphically described what a "tossed salad" was. (And no, it's not something you order at any type of legit restaurant) According to the FCC "rules", this wouldn't be allowed because it's not a discussion by a medical professional. Not to mention that Oprah comes on in the middle of the day in most markets, at a time when children are coming home from school and many are turning on the tv.

I'm willing to bet that even if complaints were made about the show, she'd not be found indecent and not get a fine. Why? Is it because she's Oprah and her legions of fans might have a problem with that (leading to no hope that the current admin would be re-elected). Might people pause and take notice if it was *Oprah* that was found indecent, yet are quite happy and willing to bash others because they don't agree/like the show? Would it cause too many people to actually think about the issue of censorship and government involvement over personal lives?

Is there anyone who doesn't see a problem with who is found indecent and who is not? Can someone please explain to me why this is okay and not looked at more closely??


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

I agree....it is interesting to note who the FCC considers indecent. In additon, Oprahs's show yesterday scared the crap out of me. It wasn't too long ago I was a teen and I am finding it hard to believe that this is what our youth is doing in it's spare time. And they are going to be taking care of us in our old age???? Holy *^&$!


----------



## NaturalMommie (Feb 27, 2004)

what does tossed salad mean?


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't know. I even went and looked at online slang dictionaries and got nothing.

Can someone tell, or if it's too gross, PM me?


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

I didn't see Oprah, but I believe that a "tossed salad" is oral/anal sex.


----------



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by NaturalMommie_
*what does tossed salad mean?







*
Ohhhh my. Uhm.

As I can't figure out a way to put it, go to this site and read the oral sex portion.


----------



## dado (Dec 31, 2002)

is that what a rim-job is being called? LOL! but now i'm lost: why is this indecent? is all talk about the most common human activity now disallowed?

i'm not challenging, i didn't see the show so i don't know the context and







i'm having trouble understanding what the problem is.


----------



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

The FCC states that (from fcc.gov) - The FCC has defined broadcast indecency as "language or material that, in context, depicts or describes, in terms patently offensive as measured by contemporary community broadcast standards for the broadcast medium, sexual or excretory organs or activities."

Basically, what their "rule" is is bendable depending on their whims. Who is to define "contemporary community broadcast standards"? What is "patently offensive"?

The problem *I* have with the whole issue is that the fine that was just given to Howard Stern was for apparently mentioning anal sex. If it's not okay for an unpopular entertainer to mention a subject during daytime hours, why is it okay for a popular entertainer to mention the same subject?

I also have really big issues with the fact that while they ruled Bono saying the f word was indecent but didn't fine him for an event that occured in 2003, the indecent Stern broadcast aired in *2001*. The reason given for the no fine for Bono was (from ap.org) - "Given that today's decision clearly departs from past precedent in important ways, I could not support a fine retroactively against the parties," said FCC Chairman Michael Powell, who had asked his fellow commissioners to overturn the agency's enforcement bureau's finding.

So on the same day and despite Michael Powell saying in one case they won't fine retroactively, they did fine retroactively.


----------



## dado (Dec 31, 2002)

gotcha (i think). yeah, i agree, the FCC making rulings for what are ultimatley poliitical reasons is very very bad news.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Dado! :LOL

Is tossing salads the most common human activity?

No, I would bet breathing is, followed by eating, sleeping and eliminating.

I toss a salad almost daily, but it is of the lettuce kind. The kind Martha Stewart would be apt to discuss and not get censored for.

But Oprah's tossed salad the most common human activity? I hope not.







:


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

these new slang terms are freaking bizarre. Didn't watch the show, but curious if this was addressed as a way to educate parents on slang terms that their kids might be using??

Regardless, other than a warning that some content may not be suitable for children (funny if that is what they are calling it) I don't see the big deal.

I think there is too much censorship in the US as it is.

edited to say that I agree that the selective enforcement of the "rules" by the FFC sucks!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by vein_

The problem *I* have with the whole issue is that the fine that was just given to Howard Stern was for apparently mentioning anal sex. If it's not okay for an unpopular entertainer to mention a subject during daytime hours, why is it okay for a popular entertainer to mention the same subject?
Howard Stern is an extremely popular entertainer. And has been since at least the mid-80's. But he is naughty!









Oprah used to be more naughty too. Remember when she cleaned up her act (which used to be more Jerry Springer-like)? And got all "spiritual?


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Where do they come up with these names? :LOL


----------



## dado (Dec 31, 2002)

visualize. :LOL or not.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Not that I watch Oprah ... but have caught the late-night reruns (like 3 am in NYC) ... and just a few weeks ago saw one about teen "rainbow parties."

Sounded sort of similar to "tossing salads," except it involved standard oral sex (girls to boys, of course, what else is there?







:







)

Honestly ... am not too caring about the FCC rulings. Don't care about Howard, either. He's an egotistical jerk who will enjoy just getting more attention out of this, anyway.

And free speech is still happening. You can go out on any street corner and shout all you want about anal sex. No one will fine you. Though if you're really noisy and create a nuisance you might get arrested. But you can talk about it all you want.

Am more caring about what the heck is going on with teens (and preteens







) nowadays that they have such bizarre ideas of what is normal sexuality ... and horrified that girls are so totally oblivious to their exploitation (as this stuff is *all* invariably girls-on-boys and not the other way around).

And think that some activism should more properly be happening in *that* direction.

Read an article in the latest "Lilith" magazine about it, too ... it was truly mind-blowing. Girls with no concept of self, who actually believe that the meaning of sexual empowerment is lots of boys thinking that they'll "do it" to them.


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

I gotta say I thought i heard (and said) it all. but tossed salad?!







: I'm totally not getting the connection here....

But about your post- I totally think it's all a big game of going after whoever they damn well feel like.


----------



## NaturalMommie (Feb 27, 2004)

Ok I totally did not expect tossed salad to mean that! jeez, now I'm going to have that image in my head for the rest of the night.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Anyway, i don't even get the normal use of the phrase 'tossed salad'. if you want to make a really nice salad you should layer and arrange the ingredients to look pretty. If you just 'toss' it, all the big things will fall to the bottom under the lettuce.
And you should never use iceberg. It's gross and has no nutritional value.
And strawberries compliment avacados, especially with honey toasted pecans.

There. I got the yucky obscene image out of my head and am ready for some midnight snackin of the 'food' variety...


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

Ah, but if you want the dressing well distributed thru the salad you MUST toss. It makes me furious when I eat out and am paying $5-6 for a salad and it comes dry with a little plastic cup of dressing. Annoying! So... if you want a lovely salad with all the "goodies" where you can find them, on top, you toss the greens, then you seperately toss the various veg garnishes and arrange them on top.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kama'aina mama_
*Ah, but if you want the dressing well distributed thru the salad you MUST toss. It makes me furious when I eat out and am paying $5-6 for a salad and it comes dry with a little plastic cup of dressing. Annoying! So... if you want a lovely salad with all the "goodies" where you can find them, on top, you toss the greens, then you seperately toss the various veg garnishes and arrange them on top.*
But is that, then, 'a tossed salad' or a salad that has been pre-dressed?
http://www.wholefoods.com/recipes/tips_tossedsalad.html
Actually, I'm being too literal. Tossed is just another way of saying mixed.
Unless of course you're in the first trimester, in which case the salad, as well as the main course is, indeed uke


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kama'aina mama_
*It makes me furious when I eat out and am paying $5-6 for a salad and it comes dry with a little plastic cup of dressing.*
Furious, really?
Do you scream at the waiter?


----------



## karuna (Jan 31, 2004)

They WERE, on Oprah, trying to help parents know what their kids might be saying to each other, defining popular terms so parents of teens wouldn't be so in the dark. It was stated very clinically, not meant to titillate or anything. And IMO sex should be discussed in the daytime, in schools, at the dinner table. I think if we were a more sex-positive culture, of sex weren't such a scary thing to discuss in families and elsewhere, then teens might be more empowered NOT to have it before they are really ready, and when they do, they might be more empowered to use condoms.

Censorship sucks, and censoring frank and healthy discussions of sex, or of sexual terms, is ultimately harmful.

That said, tossing salad was a phrase I learned in college (I'm 27), and when they said it on Oprah, I was thinking, "haven't kids come up with anything new to call it?" Ha ha.


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm feeling so ignorant reading these boards lately! First I didn't get waht a donkey punch was, and then a tossed salad....

OFF TOPIC,

Now that I know what a tossed salad is, I am dying of embarrassment! About 4 or 5 years ago I was at a party and walked into a conversation of about 6 or 7 guys. They turned to me and one asked, "Have you ever tossed a salad?" I thought, what a weird question....and said, "yeah, of course!" and they all laughed like hyenas. I thought it was the dope, but I now know why........hanging my head in shame........I can't believe it took my this long to get it......


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

If it is such a damn common expression, why the heck wasn't it in the oh-so-groovy online slang dictionaries I checked?







:

I just found out what bukakke (sp) is the other day too. Traumatizing.

http://www.candyboots.com/wwcards/livercontest.html


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

It's in the Urban Dictionary. But it's weird because it isn't under T it's under S only.

Quietly furious, Snowy Owl. Quietly furious and swathed in great dignity. Except that one time I lost it and yelled across the dining room, "Toss my salad, bitch!"


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

I learn all kinds of interesting things from 'Queer as Folk'.







Love, love, love that TV show! I think it's on cable in the US, but lucky us, we get it free to air (after 10pm). I'm surprised it hasn't been banned in the States yet....

oh, & we're only part way thru the latest season, so if anybody in the States watches - dont tell me what happens, okay?


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by karuna_
*And IMO sex should be discussed in the daytime, in schools, at the dinner table. I think if we were a more sex-positive culture, of sex weren't such a scary thing to discuss in families and elsewhere, then teens might be more empowered NOT to have it before they are really ready, and when they do, they might be more empowered to use condoms.

Censorship sucks, and censoring frank and healthy discussions of sex, or of sexual terms, is ultimately harmful.
*
I couldn't agree more. I raised three kids and sex was discussed at every chance I got from the time they were about 9 yrs. old. They knew they had the right to say "NO" and when they got to be about 14 they knew they had the right to buy condoms or the pill. We were so open about it that even the neighborhood kids were educated (vicariously) in our house.

We were the house where everyone hung out. Half the school. We had the pond and the parties (I set the limits) and everyone felt comfortable and loved being here. Every night they would play volley ball till it got too dark.

And guess what? Of all the kids that used to hang out at our house, not one got her or got herself pregnant. NOT ONE!

I think a lot of the kids have our family to be thankful for that. Our kids spread the word.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by bjbjd_
*I couldn't agree more. I raised three kids and sex was discussed at every chance I got from the time they were about 9 yrs. old. They knew they had the right to say "NO" and when they got to be about 14 they knew they had the right to buy condoms or the pill. We were so open about it that even the neighborhood kids were educated (vicariously) in our house.
*
Were they in Girl Scouts, by any chance?

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...hreadid=126675


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

The Girl Scouts? I feel the GS is not the right place for that. It should be discussed openly in the home.
Soe people make their kids promise all sort of things, but that does absolutely not work.
It's evident by the number of unwanted pregnancies we have in the US complared to Europe where it is discussed openly within the family.

http://www.plastic.com/comments.html...17162102;cid=9


----------

